# Looking to pay someone to fix-up some scratches (south wales)



## nrcar (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys. I need to return my leased Civic Type R next month, and before I do so, I'd like someone to fix her up so I don't get charged by the lease company.

It's generally ok, with two notable problems:
1. there's a key scratch on one of the doors
2. the glove box plastic has a big scratch

can anyone recommend anyone fairly local (I live in Usk, so Newport/Cardiff/Cwmbran-ish) who may be able to help out?

cheers
Nic


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

How deep is the scratch on the door?

Do you have any pics of the scratches in question?


----------



## nrcar (Mar 13, 2011)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> How deep is the scratch on the door?
> 
> Do you have any pics of the scratches in question?


Good question  I'll take some pics in the morning when it's light and upload them here.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks mate.

Generally key scratches are light so it shouldn't be a problem to polish out, but again it all depends on the severity of the scratch.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Some pictures would be useful Nic. Can you feel the paintwork scratch with your fingernail?

James at Ti22 is right in your area so you may be best of calling in with him for a quick remedy sufficient to satisfy the lease company.


----------



## nrcar (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, guys. I've finally managed to take a pic in daylight - here we go:









I work in Cardiff so if anyone is in that area and can help then that'd be cool too.

Cheers
Nic


----------

